# Stihl MS 250 vs. MS 270



## Fishing Fool (Mar 20, 2010)

I've seen this debated before...

But I am wanting to buy my first saw and I am still a bit unsure of what to buy. I have both Stihl and Husky dealers in the area, and am a bit biased towards Stihl, but basically will buy the best saw for the price. This year I have quite a bit of clearing to do to make room for a house, after that will be basically firewood yearly and maintaining trails. I want a decent saw that I can depend on for a while without spending a whole lot, cus I am on a restricted budget. The MS 250 sells for 379$ and the MS 270 479$... The MS 260 is 549$, but have pretty much counted it out as I have to buy a good brushcutter as well. Which brings on another debate ... FS 250 or FS 130? lol

Thanks for your input!


----------



## Hlakegollum (Mar 20, 2010)

What you want is the 260.


----------



## StihlyinEly (Mar 20, 2010)

FF, welcome to AS!  

I second the 026/260. You can find a totally solid used 026/260 pro with a ton of life left on it for $300. There are AS classifieds here, though that model usually doesn't stay up long when someone sells one. You also can try Craig's List or Ebay, as there are tons of 026/260s out there on the used market. Not because they are bad saws, but because they are such BAD saws that everyone wants one! 

If you don't want to go through the hassle/doubt of buying used, get the 250. It'll do you fine for what you need, and since you're on a budget, the extra $100 will come in handy. If you are more caught up with the added size and durability of the pro quality 270 and the $100 doesn't matter that much, you'll find the 270 probably will last longer. Either way, with one-time land clearing followed by occasional firewood use, both saws will perform well, as long as they are regularly cleaned and maintained.


----------



## NHtech (Mar 20, 2010)

250 is a good saw for the money the only reason i bought another has to do with CAD i think.

and i realy like my new husky what i would do in your shoes is go and talk to both dealers and buy from the one that you like the best 

for me the huskys are alittle better in the 50 cc range but thats just me


----------



## SawTroll (Mar 20, 2010)

Like choosing between pest and colera, both are "homeowner" designs (but the 270 sure is the better one) - Stihl doesn't make *any* really good saws in the 45-50cc class, even the 260 is way outclassed by today!


----------



## Fishing Fool (Mar 20, 2010)

I am far from being a pro...


----------



## SawTroll (Mar 20, 2010)

Fishing Fool said:


> I am far from being a pro...



Neither am I, but I prefere pro saws anyway, because they are more fun to use!


----------



## Fishing Fool (Mar 20, 2010)

would the 1.6 pound difference be significant?


----------



## StihlyinEly (Mar 20, 2010)

Fishing Fool said:


> would the 1.6 pound difference be significant?



It's not a big difference in weight, IMO, but that's really an individual thing. Some would choose the lighter saw for that reason alone, but lighter or not, it's generally smoother going (and longer going) cutting with a pro class saw. 

I cut for years with homeowner saws and that was just fine, too. You're going to find a bias on this forum toward pro saws because folks who use chainsaws as much as a lot of folks in here prefer the added durability, and lots of members here use saws for a living.

My basic message always is, when people ask for advice on these forums, to take in everything you are told, weigh it, and them make the decision you think is right for YOU.


----------



## SawTroll (Mar 20, 2010)

Fishing Fool said:


> would the 1.6 pound difference be significant?



It is a huge difference for limbing etc in the woods, but not for bucking in the yard (or any stationary cutting).


----------



## STIHLTHEDEERE (Mar 20, 2010)

despite some biased opinion here,stihl makes some exc. 50cc saws. the 260pro is an awesome saw,but overkill for your needs. the 270 with an 16/18" bar is an exc. combo,it is a touch heavy but not noticably. 270/16" ,trim the limit tabs,it is a smoken firewood saw. 260pro is a dated design to some,but has stood the test of time well,one would last you 20+yrs. if properly cared for. there should be a new ms261 out by fall. ANY of the saws you mentioned are exc. firewood saws,that will last a long time if cared for.


----------



## StihlyinEly (Mar 20, 2010)

STIHLTHEDEERE said:


> ANY of the saws you mentioned are exc. firewood saws,that will last a long time if cared for.



And care is the key. The right fuel/mix, the right regular cleaning and maintenance and cutting technique and that saw, whether it's labeled pro or homeowner, should last you a long, long time for one-time clearing and occasional firewood cutting.


----------



## willsaw4beer (Mar 20, 2010)

I would recommend getting an fs250 over the fs130. I have a lot of run time on both and weight and power the fs250 can't be beat..
I'd get the ms 270 chainsaw. With the $$$ saved vers a 260 you can put that money toward the better trimmer.


----------



## pastryguyhawaii (Mar 20, 2010)

Fishing Fool said:


> I am far from being a pro...



Neither am I. I'm fortunate enough to have acquired some very nice saws but I always enjoy running my 270. Very smooth cutting saw.


----------



## Evan (Mar 21, 2010)

i would check craigslist for 026 and 260s in your area.
300 will get you a like new one, 100 will get running beat to heck saw thats still service worthy.

im also found of the 270. itl do the same work the 361 does. its a good saw for the money


----------



## biggenius29 (Mar 21, 2010)

Go with the 260, or look for a used 260/026 for Stihl. Or a 346 Husky. The saws will last yours, your childrens and grandchildrens liftime. Awsome saws, and if something does go wrong, they are way easyer to work on than a 250/270.


----------



## Fishing Fool (Mar 21, 2010)

willsaw4beer said:


> I would recommend getting an fs250 over the fs130. I have a lot of run time on both and weight and power the fs250 can't be beat..
> I'd get the ms 270 chainsaw. With the $$$ saved vers a 260 you can put that money toward the better trimmer.



I was leaning heavily towards the FS250 trimmer... you might have just made up my mind... I was using my father in law's smallish Husky trimmer last year and found it to be very unreliable and a pain in the butt. Some pretty heavy stuff I have to go through where we're building.

Thanks for all the replies so far!


----------



## keith811 (Mar 21, 2010)

a good saw that wont brake the bank in the 50 cc area is a husky 455. it is a tad on the heavy side but very comfortable to use, and with a mild muffler mod the power to weight ratio comes back in line. the guys on here are prob going to eat me alive for suggesting this saw but I use mine every weekend for 6 to 8 hours a day sat and sun. and have no probs with it. for around 400 bucks you really can't beat it. The only saw I have run in the 50 to 55 cc rang that will beat it are high $ pro line saws.


----------



## Trigger Man (Mar 21, 2010)

If your going to block firewood , then I would'nt even consider the MS 250, you'll be much more happy with the MS 270, How much wood do you cut for firewood?


----------



## Fishing Fool (Mar 21, 2010)

Trigger Man said:


> If your going to block firewood , then I would'nt even consider the MS 250, you'll be much more happy with the MS 270, How much wood do you cut for firewood?



As of now, I don't cut any, but I will be heating all winter with wood eventually, in the northern parts of Quebec... could be quite a bit. This spring/summer will be mostly clearing a 200'x200' area for a house.


----------



## StihlyinEly (Mar 21, 2010)

Fishing Fool said:


> I will be heating all winter with wood eventually, in the northern parts of Quebec... could be quite a bit. This spring/summer will be mostly clearing a 200'x200' area for a house.



That's potentially a good bit more wood than I'd imagined. How large are the biggest trunk diameters on the land you'll be clearing, and what types of wood? I cut up 9-10 loggers cords per year of hardwood for home heating where I live, and you are quite a bit farther north, though I'd bet your new home will be much more energy efficient than my 100-year-old one. Either the 250 or 270 will eat up that much wood annually for years if it's properly cared for, but if your lot is thick with trees and/or you are tackling larger trees, either of those saws could be iffy. 

Another reason I ask is that it's a good idea to resist the temptation to put a longer bar on a smaller saw. Looks good on paper, but often enough the saw doesn't have the muscle to really handle it. Unless you are into tackling a muffler modification (which isn't that hard and has been detailed on AS many times but may be more than you feel like doing) to add power to the saw, I'd say you'd want to pull an 18-inch bar with .325 chain tops for the 270, and a 16-inch on the 250. I'm talking hardwoods here. You can get away with a little more bar in softwoods like pine. 

Regarding the brush cutter, with two- and three-man teams, I've helped clear lots that size of some pretty thick brush just using long-handled pruners and bow saws. And even if you don't want to go that route, your brush-cutter probably would be a one-time expense unless you've got more clearing in mind, so you may want to look at renting a brush cutter for a day to get all the brush out and then clearing it after returning the cutter. One day's rental rate will save you a lot of money over buying. That money could potentially be put toward a better/larger saw (IF the trees on your lot require a bigger saw) or just left in the budget for other things. 

Just more food for thought.


----------



## Wild Knight (Mar 21, 2010)

My vote is for the 270. Great saw. I would still own mine if my uncle hadn't been in need for a saw.


----------



## nmurph (Mar 21, 2010)

do yourself a favor and check out the Husky 346. it sounds like you are going to be using your saw quite a bit in the coming years and you will never regret the 346 over either of the two stihls you mention. this comes from someone who has no brand allegiance and owns an 026, and has lots of time on an 025.


----------



## Fishing Fool (Mar 21, 2010)

StihlyinEly said:


> That's potentially a good bit more wood than I'd imagined. How large are the biggest trunk diameters on the land you'll be clearing, and what types of wood? I cut up 9-10 loggers cords per year of hardwood for home heating where I live, and you are quite a bit farther north, though I'd bet your new home will be much more energy efficient than my 100-year-old one. Either the 250 or 270 will eat up that much wood annually for years if it's properly cared for, but if your lot is thick with trees and/or you are tackling larger trees, either of those saws could be iffy.
> 
> Another reason I ask is that it's a good idea to resist the temptation to put a longer bar on a smaller saw. Looks good on paper, but often enough the saw doesn't have the muscle to really handle it. Unless you are into tackling a muffler modification (which isn't that hard and has been detailed on AS many times but may be more than you feel like doing) to add power to the saw, I'd say you'd want to pull an 18-inch bar with .325 chain tops for the 270, and a 16-inch on the 250. I'm talking hardwoods here. You can get away with a little more bar in softwoods like pine.
> 
> ...



Trees are mostly aspen, birch, pine, maple... probably nothing more than 12 -16 inches tops as we will be keeping most of the big healthy trees. and It's not TOO north! Still have a 10 to 12 hours drive north to see caribou. lol!

Thanks for all of your comments!


----------



## Log Hogger (Mar 24, 2010)

*Neither*

Stihl doesn't make a competitive 50cc saw. Check out the Husqvarna 346 XP and the Dolmar PS-5100 S (replaced by the PS-5105), there are several threads here on these two saws, as for which one is better, if you're on a budget then the Dolmar is the better value. 

For the cutting you described, you may be happier with a 60 cc saw, but on your budget you'll have to go with a homeowner saw or find a good used pro saw. If you don't know much about chainsaws then it's easy to get hosed buying used, but for your price range you can find some b!tchin' pro saws; the Stihl MS 361 is a favorite around here, search around and you'll find some others.


----------



## HorseShoeInFork (Mar 24, 2010)

FF by what you have described and the money you want to spend, the 270 sounds good for you.


----------



## Fishing Fool (Mar 26, 2010)

Ok so here is what it all boils down to... MS270 (480$), MS260(550$), Husky 353 e-tech (590$)

Went to a respected dealer today handled all three saws and I do see the difference in quality.

-The 270 seems a bit clunky and a little awkward, but would do the job
-the 260 seems to have better power to weight
-the Husky 353 has better anti vibe than the 260 and seems a bit more refined in general, with a little less power 3.3hp vs 3.5hp... 

I am leaning towards the MS260, the wife towards the MS270 lol, but the Husky is a very attractive saw as well with the better anti vibe... 

I have little to no experience with saws, so what should I lean on most to make my decision? 

Thank you all for your input


----------



## SawTroll (Mar 26, 2010)

Fishing Fool said:


> I was leaning heavily towards the FS250 trimmer... you might have just made up my mind... I was using my father in law's smallish Husky trimmer last year and found it to be very unreliable and a pain in the butt. Some pretty heavy stuff I have to go through where we're building.
> 
> Thanks for all the replies so far!



:agree2: Keep leaning in that direction!

Too weak trimmers are annoying to use!


----------



## SawTroll (Mar 26, 2010)

Fishing Fool said:


> Ok so here is what it all boils down to... MS270 (480$), MS260(550$), Husky 353 e-tech (590$)
> 
> Went to a respected dealer today handled all three saws and I do see the difference in quality.
> 
> ...



It is not only the AV that is better on the Husky, the air filtration system is much better as well!

On the flip side, you will need to have the cat (e-tech) muffler changed out.


----------



## bcorradi (Mar 26, 2010)

I'd personally chose the 260 based on those prices. Its definately a rock solid design and an extremely reliable saw. The AV and air filtration are non issues to me also. Take the extra money saved vs the 353 and buy yourself the FS250 trimmer.


----------



## Nbrcrnchr (Mar 26, 2010)

I like my stihl 250 and If I had to do it all over again, I'd get the 250 again. If you let them, there are people here that would have you convinced you can't cut anything unless it's the 120cc stinseredusky super saw.


----------



## bcorradi (Mar 26, 2010)

Nbrcrnchr said:


> I like my stihl 250 and If I had to do it all over again, I'd get the 250 again. If you let them, there are people here that would have you convinced you can't cut anything unless it's the 120cc stinseredusky super saw.


LOL I agree. I personally like the 250's also. My dad has been using an 025 for cutting all of his (12 cords + per year) of wood for the last 15 or so years. He did end up buying an MS250 because he thought the 025 has seen enough use and its probably getting a bit tired. He thought reliability may start becoming an issue. He purchased the MS250 two years ago and still hasn't used it. I have given numerous friends 025's or MS250's and they are tickled pink with them. If your looking for a light, reasonably priced saw in this cc range they are hard to beat.


----------



## Bowsaw Outlaw (Mar 26, 2010)

If it was me I would go with the MS 260 pro. It is an awesome little saw, not too expensive, and can be bought with or easily upgraded to a 3/8" full chisel chain and bar, or you can use it with the .325" b&c. But the 250, 260, or 270 would all be great saws for what you want them for.


----------



## 7sleeper (Mar 26, 2010)

The 353 and 260 are definately in the same league. With, as Sawtroll already mentioned, the 353 being the much more refined saw. I donot believe that you will notice, for your limited use, any difference torwards the 270. Further I would not use a 3/8 chain in this class of saws and stay away from to large bars! Going to big will severly inhibit the saws potential.

It is true that you will use your saw intensely in the first years but it still is not in the user league that you would require a pro saw! You will not be carrying it around all day or saw for hours and hours. So please be realistic and get what you really need and not any flashy hype. You can use the saved money for your trimmer and neither are spare chains or other tools for free. Sorry but that is the reality. 

I would ask your dealer to make a combo deal! He should seriously consider it giving you a major discount if you buy a 2 products at his place. 

Pro models are, in my belief, often overrated for a homeowner!

Good luck

7


----------



## huskystihl (Mar 26, 2010)

I enjoy reading bashing posts on saws from guys who have probably never owned or even ran half the models they persecute. Pulling up a spec sheet on the internet doesn't exactly qualify as first hand experience. I on the other hand own all 3 and will tell you exactly whats what, 1st off the 270 will out cut a 260 in stock form but not muff modded but who cares for what you need it for? The 250 although plasticy is a fantastic little saw that all the rental companies use in their fleets and have stellar records for reliability. I agree the 260 is expensive has worse vibration than the 270 and the filter requires service more, but the engine is far more superior which most folks will never wear out anyways. Get the 270, I don't care if it does weigh 14 kilograms more or however you measure it, it's a fine saw that will last many many years and wont break the bank.


----------



## huskystihl (Mar 26, 2010)

7sleeper said:


> The 353 and 260 are definately in the same league. With, as Sawtroll already mentioned, the 353 being the much more refined saw. I donot believe that you will notice, for your limited use, any difference torwards the 270. Further I would not use a 3/8 chain in this class of saws and stay away from to large bars! Going to big will severly inhibit the saws potential.
> 
> It is true that you will use your saw intensely in the first years but it still is not in the user league that you would require a pro saw! You will not be carrying it around all day or saw for hours and hours. So please be realistic and get what you really need and not any flashy hype. You can use the saved money for your trimmer and neither are spare chains or other tools for free. Sorry but that is the reality.
> 
> ...



Well said! My saws make money and half of them aren't pro saws. I wish stihl and husqvarna would have never divided their saws into classes. I liked the days when an 028 and a husqvarna 55 were what you bought as an arborist.


----------



## 7sleeper (Mar 26, 2010)

huskystihl said:


> *Well said!* My saws make money and half of them aren't pro saws. I wish stihl and husqvarna would have never divided their saws into classes. I liked the days when an 028 and a husqvarna 55 were what you bought as an arborist.



Thank you. But as we all know some people simply do not listen. BTW I like your signature! 
It is absoluty correct that just handling, staking, transporting and splitting takes much more times than the seconds saved by having a saw cutting cookies 2, 3 or 10 seconds faster! 

You are a novice. An experienced with a 50cc saw will be faster than you with a 70cc saw. He has the knowledge where, how, when and how fast to cut to achieve the best results. He will probably even be faster with a 40cc saw. 

Good luck

7


----------



## dingeryote (Mar 26, 2010)

Right about the same price as the 270 if ya shop around, but better built, lighter, faster, better air filtration, handles many times better and will still slap a 260 around. 

If it's purely about the $$ though and ya wont be cutting much at all, it's doubtfull you'll ever wear out a 250 or need anything other than the occaisional tweak. 

Keep an eyeball peeled on the trading post for good used saws and the best deals however.

Every once in a while you'll find a good used 026 or 346 going for 2-3 Bills, leaving you with enough scratch for a serious weed whacker AND a new Beer cooler.

Stay safe!
Dingeryote


----------



## huskystihl (Mar 26, 2010)

The 346 will be my next saw for sure. I figure I will sell off the 270 after this season cuz it'll be 2 yrs old and the 346 will replace it. As far as slapping around a 260 the 346 stock cuts like a 260 with the muff drilled.


----------



## Fishing Fool (Mar 26, 2010)

Unfortunately, for no apparent reason, up here in Canada the price is far from being close... around 

480$ for the MS270, 550$ for the ms260

and a whopping 750$ for the 346xp, not worth it in my opinion, but what do I know.

I'm getting closer and closer to getting the ms270 and using the money saved for 3 case of beer for after long days in the woods this spring.


----------



## dingeryote (Mar 26, 2010)

Fishing Fool said:


> Unfortunately, for no apparent reason, up here in Canada the price is far from being close... around
> 
> 480$ for the MS270, 550$ for the ms260
> 
> ...



One of these days you Canucks and us Yanks are gonna have to have a catapaulting contest on the border for Beer.

We launch 346xp's over, and you guys launch greenbacks back into the US.
Preferably in a remote area so nobody accidentally gets hit.

The winner has to drink a Beer...

There's just no justification for the prices y'all pay for saws up there.

Stay safe!
Dingeryote


----------



## Trigger Man (Mar 26, 2010)

dingeryote said:


> One of these days you Canucks and us Yanks are gonna have to have a catapaulting contest on the border for Beer.
> 
> We launch 346xp's over, and you guys launch greenbacks back into the US.
> Preferably in a remote area so nobody accidentally gets hit.
> ...



:agree2:


----------



## SawTroll (Mar 26, 2010)

dingeryote said:


> Right about the same price as the 270 if ya shop around, but better built, lighter, faster, better air filtration, handles many times better and will still slap a 260 around.
> 
> ......



The problem is that he is in Canada, and the price picture is pretty different there, from in the US........


----------



## StihlyinEly (Mar 26, 2010)

Fishing Fool said:


> I'm getting closer and closer to getting the ms270 and using the money saved for 3 case of beer for after long days in the woods this spring.



See, you're fitting in just fine around here.


----------



## huskystihl (Mar 26, 2010)

Yeah but they can buy painkillers over the counter and me and my buddies went to windsor almost every weekend after high school because of the drinking age. Canadas ok in my book!


----------



## Trigger Man (Mar 26, 2010)

I'd get the 353 better air filtration, and not as dated as the 260, and built way tuffer then the 270. Plus he can always get the P&C and make it a 346 down the road.


----------



## Trigger Man (Mar 26, 2010)

huskystihl said:


> Yeah but they can buy painkillers over the counter and me and my buddies went to windsor almost every weekend after high school because of the drinking age. Canadas ok in my book!



Don't get me wrong I love living in Canada, but you guys have better prices, more selection and better quality in most cases. USA is like the neighbor that has all the cool stuff.


----------



## StihlyinEly (Mar 26, 2010)

Trigger Man said:


> USA is like the neighbor that has all the cool stuff.



You have better lake trout fishing, and that's all that really matters in life.


----------



## huskystihl (Mar 26, 2010)

StihlyinEly said:


> You have better lake trout fishing, and that's all that really matters in life.



Yeha but are walleye are much bigger. But they have better pike fishing.


----------



## dingeryote (Mar 26, 2010)

SawTroll said:


> The problem is that he is in Canada, and the price picture is pretty different there, from in the US........



All he has ta do is get tickets for the Cup finals, and pick up a 346 on the way back home.

With the Dollar in the tank, and the loonie on the rise and the difference in cost, he'd almost be money ahead to take a road trip.

Stay safe!
Dingeryote


----------



## Trigger Man (Mar 26, 2010)

dingeryote said:


> All he has ta do is get tickets for the Cup finals, and pick up a 346 on the way back home.
> 
> With the Dollar in the tank, and the loonie on the rise and the difference in cost, he'd almost be money ahead to take a road trip.
> 
> ...



OH no! I know your not talking about the Stanley Cup! Cause its coming back to Canada this year baby!


----------



## dingeryote (Mar 26, 2010)

Trigger Man said:


> OH no! I know your not talking about the Stanley Cup! Cause its coming back to Canada this year baby!



LOL!!!
So you guys are taking Detroit back? LOL!!!

GOOD!!! You can have it and keep it, ya just gotta take Detroit with it cuz that's where the cup belongs and will be.


Stay safe!
Dingeryote


----------



## Fishing Fool (Mar 26, 2010)

Sadly it's either Vancouver or nada for cup chances this year in Canada...


----------



## madhatte (Mar 26, 2010)

I haven't had the opportunity to run a 270 yet. I'd like to. P'raps I'll pick one up someday. 

That said, I am of the old-school 026/260 camp. I keep hearing that they're "dated" -- if that's so, then why do so many people like them still? I carry 2 saws in my work rig, a 260 and a 460, and between the two can pull any b/c from 16" to 36" in the wood I find in these parts. "Pro" saws' main advantage, to my way of thinking, is their ease of maintenance. I can swap out a topend in just a few minutes on all of my modern "Pro" saws. That might not make up a big difference, dollar-wise, but it makes a HUGE difference in my confidence in the machine. I very much enjoy not dreading repairs.


----------



## Fishing Fool (Mar 26, 2010)

I caught nice trout this year, but nothing like the 43" pike I pulled out of a 6" hole in the ice last year! Was a beast! and a 39 incher a few weeks before that one! This year was crap though.


----------



## Trigger Man (Mar 27, 2010)

dingeryote said:


> LOL!!!
> So you guys are taking Detroit back? LOL!!!
> 
> GOOD!!! You can have it and keep it, ya just gotta take Detroit with it cuz that's where the cup belongs and will be.
> ...



Actually I might be Canadian, but I'm a huge Buffalo fan. I think they have a chance this year as long as they can stay healthy. I know Ryan Miller is up to the task but the rest of the team only time will tell.


----------



## Trigger Man (Mar 27, 2010)

Fishing Fool said:


> Sadly it's either Vancouver or nada for cup chances this year in Canada...



Yeah I know , I was just trying to bust his chops.lol


----------



## dingeryote (Mar 27, 2010)

Trigger Man said:


> Yeah I know , I was just trying to bust his chops.lol



The Sabres ain't looking too bad, but if Miller gets a cold, they are done.

LOL!! If nothin' else pull for the Red wings and I'll give ya an armed escort in and out of Detroit to pick up a saw.

Stay safe!
Dingeryote


----------



## Fishing Fool (Mar 27, 2010)

First I would like to thank all of you for your help turning a relatively easy decision into a very difficult one  lol! No, but seriously...

The lack of dealers in the area doesn't help... as does sky high pricing, but I did come to a conclusion today... An expensive one, but I am pleased. 

I ended up buying the Stihl MS260 with the Stihl FS250 brushcutter. 

The dealer gave me 6 bottles of mixing oil and a one year extended warranty on both and a free circular blade for the cutter. Not much, but something.

The reasons I went for the MS260 over the other saws... 1) power to weight, 2) MS 260 Felt much better in my hands than the MS270, 3) was 1 or 2 case of beer cheaper than the Jonsered 2152 or husky 353 e-tech.

Another point is that I bought from an honest guy with a reputation of being very helpful if ever I have any problems, which I should never really have with the tools I just bought. 

Now I can't wait to go out and maul some wood!


----------



## SawTroll (Mar 27, 2010)

You did very well, and made an informed descition - *congrats!*


----------



## StihlyinEly (Mar 27, 2010)

Fishing Fool said:


> Another point is that I bought from an honest guy with a reputation of being very helpful if ever I have any problems, which I should never really have with the tools I just bought.



Congrats on the 260. No matter which you buy, you WILL have problems sooner or later, since these tools are not sacred relics for museums. 

But you also will most definitely appreciate an honest and helpful dealer/shop when it comes time for servicing. Good saw, good service when required. Doesn't get much better.

And good cutting to you!


----------



## 7sleeper (Mar 27, 2010)

SawTroll said:


> You did very well, and made an informed descition - *congrats!*



+1 

7


----------



## Trigger Man (Mar 28, 2010)

Fishing Fool said:


> First I would like to thank all of you for your help turning a relatively easy decision into a very difficult one  lol! No, but seriously...
> 
> The lack of dealers in the area doesn't help... as does sky high pricing, but I did come to a conclusion today... An expensive one, but I am pleased.
> 
> ...



Way to go you bought the one that felt right to you and thats all that matters.The extra warranty is always nice! Remember to always use good fresh mix and you should'nt have any issues. Good luck with clearing your property.


----------



## madhatte (Mar 28, 2010)

Fishing Fool said:


> I bought from an honest guy with a reputation of being very helpful if ever I have any problems



That's worth more than the saw. Good call!


----------



## Stovepipe (Jan 31, 2016)

I purchased a used ms260. Running a .325/16"chisel . Its factory fast/strong No mods just reliable and easy to use. 

If i couldn't find this saw i was heavily considering a new 270. 

Both have enough flexibility to tun the 3/8 /18". However, Persons with much more cutting experience than me said .325" are as efficient as 3/8 on those saws

No replacement for displacement, 
Have heard great things from dolmar and the 346's. 
US consumers are benefiting from these forums. The manufactures keep pushing each other 

Saw safely!!!


----------



## sbhooper (Feb 3, 2016)

There is nothing wrong with a 250, but if you are planning on cutting wood for heat in the near future, I would buy the largest saw that you can possibly afford and handle. A 362 would be a good consideration for your needs, but is a bit big for some of the clearing. If you are just concerned with the clearing right now, then that 250 should be just fine. Get it with a 16-inch bar, so that you have the best power transfer for the small engine and it will do fine. It does not cut as fast as some, but it will do fine. 

I recently acquired one from a friend of mine that would not work. A very good mechanic friend of mine fixed several things on it. I have run it quite a bit limbing and cutting up to 12-inch elm and ash. I was perfectly satisfied with it, but it is not the saw that my mm260 is, for sure. It is now my grab and go saw when I MIGHT need a saw.


----------



## 7sleeper (Feb 3, 2016)

Stovepipe said:


> ...
> *Both have enough flexibility to tun the 3/8 /18*". However, Persons with much more cutting experience than me said .325" are as efficient as 3/8 on those saws...


This is what I consider a assumption far from reality! I, and not anyone I know who uses chainsaws regularly, would NEVER consider 18inch and regular 3/8 chain on a 260. Even 325 with 18 inch is only ok for softwood in my eyes. 16 inch 325 is MUCH more sensible on a 50cc saw. 
If you are talking about 3/8 picco/hobby chain, which is a narrow kerf / smaller variant compared to regular 3/8, you might be happy with a 18 inch bar with it. 

7


----------



## Stovepipe (Feb 3, 2016)

7
Yes a picco 3/8 - important distinction

I really like .325 RS 16" chain on my ms260 in ash and oak.


----------



## Stovepipe (Feb 5, 2016)

Snhooper

See the ms260 muffler mod. What did you do/have done?

Mines a '08. Thinking an opportunity to open it up a little and let it breathe


----------



## sbhooper (Feb 7, 2016)

Stovepipe. Here is what I did to my 260. If you do not have an adjustable carb (high and low), you will have to change carbs first, or you will not be able to adjust the carb right. This was taken from another thread. Do a search and you will find all the threads about it. 

1. Pull off the muffler and seperate the two halves. Thank Stihl for not having a one piece crimped muffler.
2. Inside you'll see a pencil eraser sized baffle hole. Widen it 3X. (ie drill two more holes alongside it and use a dremel tool to make it rectangular.
3. Now improve the muffler's final exit hole. Widen it with a dremel tool.
4. I've used the rule of thumb that the exit holes should be no less then about 75-80% the area of the exhaust port


----------



## Stovepipe (Feb 7, 2016)

What in your estimation net you on the saws performance?

I ve got a L H and La adjustment from the outside if the saw. The H adjustment appears to be a different color plastic flat adjustment srew. I ll have to pull covers and dive in. Bought my 260 weeks ago but haven't taken the time to dive into it. 
Thanks


----------



## sbhooper (Feb 7, 2016)

Stovepipe said:


> What in your estimation net you on the saws performance?
> 
> I ve got a L H and La adjustment from the outside if the saw. The H adjustment appears to be a different color plastic flat adjustment srew. I ll have to pull covers and dive in. Bought my 260 weeks ago but haven't taken the time to dive into it.
> Thanks


You will have to remove those limiter caps. Check out some of the threads on muffler mods.


----------

